# Milan: Investcorp termina verifica conti. Maldini e Massara restano.



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

La positiva chiusura di sta trattativa per me è il vero scudetto.


----------



## overlord (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La positiva chiusura di sta trattativa per me è il vero scudetto.



Verissimo. È ovvio che se spendi oltre un miliardo non puoi girare con salamella billiballo ktunic diaz bakaioko romagnamia e il messia. 
Prevedo una bella e doverosa epurazione.


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La positiva chiusura di sta trattativa per me è il vero scudetto.


Mai parole furono più vere


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

il fatto che Gazidis sia un fantasma da mesi e mesi dunque potrebbe non essere solo legato alla malattia
fino alla scorsa estate, parlava più volte a settimana


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


Ottimo.
Elliott out.. va a contare altrove va.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ottimo.
> Elliott out.. va a contare altrove va.


Ce la prendiamo con Elliot e Gazidis ma forse non è chiaro che senza la politica portata avanti da loro (che tra l'altro grazie alla competenza dell'area tecnica ci ha portato dai 5i posti a giocarci per due anni lo scudetto) potevamo solo sognarcelo l'arrivo di un fondo più ricco e si spera anche più voglioso di vincere..

Eh si amici, se questa trattativa va in porto da tifosi dovremmo tutti dire un bel grazie a Elliott e Gazidis che hanno rimesso in ordine dei conti che erano disastrosi, nello stesso tempo ci hanno ridato una rosa dignitosa e con alcuni elementi interessanti, e c'è un progetto concreto per lo stadio.. Insomma, siamo tornati un milan appetibile..

Ricordiamo sempre da dove siamo partiti.. Un milan con 200 milioni di debito non lo avrebbe mai preso nessuno..


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2022)

vediamo di non fare l'errore di far passare il primo che arriva per salvatore della patria.
già se inizia cannando in pieno le prime scelte strategiche non è un bel biglietto da visita.
serve gente sveglia, vincente, capace di gestire, comunicare, scegliere... altrimenti stessero a casa propria


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> vediamo di non fare l'errore di far passare il primo che arriva per salvatore della patria.
> già se inizia cannando in pieno le prime scelte strategiche non è un bel biglietto da visita.
> serve gente sveglia, vincente, capace di gestire, comunicare, scegliere... altrimenti stessero a casa propria


Mah … ancora non si sa neanche se arriveranno..


----------



## livestrong (25 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ce la prendiamo con Elliot e Gazidis ma forse non è chiaro che senza la politica portata avanti da loro (che tra l'altro grazie alla competenza dell'area tecnica ci ha portato dai 5i posti a giocarci per due anni lo scudetto) potevamo solo sognarcelo l'arrivo di un fondo più ricco e si spera anche più voglioso di vincere..
> 
> Eh si amici, se questa trattativa va in porto da tifosi dovremmo tutti dire un bel grazie a Elliott e Gazidis che hanno rimesso in ordine dei conti che erano disastrosi, nello stesso tempo ci hanno ridato una rosa dignitosa e con alcuni elementi interessanti, e c'è un progetto concreto per lo stadio.. Insomma, siamo tornati un milan appetibile..
> 
> Ricordiamo sempre da dove siamo partiti.. Un milan con 200 milioni di debito non lo avrebbe mai preso nessuno..


Il miglior ringraziamento saranno i 4-500 mln di utili che si porteranno a casa.


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah … ancora non si sa neanche se arriveranno..


esatto da questo il mio messaggio.
vediamo di non esaltarli ancor prima che arrivino.
con questi personaggi sono al 99,9 operazioni speculative. non di certo arriva l'italiano patito di Milan, di vincere scudetti e champions

arrivano per business, immagine, stadio...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ce la prendiamo con Elliot e Gazidis ma forse non è chiaro che senza la politica portata avanti da loro (che tra l'altro grazie alla competenza dell'area tecnica ci ha portato dai 5i posti a giocarci per due anni lo scudetto) potevamo solo sognarcelo l'arrivo di un fondo più ricco e si spera anche più voglioso di vincere..
> 
> Eh si amici, se questa trattativa va in porto da tifosi dovremmo tutti dire un bel grazie a Elliott e Gazidis che hanno rimesso in ordine dei conti che erano disastrosi, nello stesso tempo ci hanno ridato una rosa dignitosa e con alcuni elementi interessanti, e c'è un progetto concreto per lo stadio.. Insomma, siamo tornati un milan appetibile..
> 
> Ricordiamo sempre da dove siamo partiti.. Un milan con 200 milioni di debito non lo avrebbe mai preso nessuno..


Un ragioniere lautamente pagato (+400 mln) non ha bisogno dei nostri 'grazie apostolo'.
Mi pare la sua gratificazione se la sia presa da solo ed è una mera gratificazione economica.

E poi ringraziarlo de che?
Perchè è stato parte attiva della più sporca trattativa per un passaggio societario mai vista sulla terra?
Tanto sporca che pare una favola : c'era una volta un cinese scemo che spendeva 800 mln per avere il milan da zio belluccone ma lo perdeva per 32mln.

Ma scherziamo o cosa?
Grazie a elliott lo dirò solo quando leva le tende.
Lo sport è altra cosa, i passaggi societari limpidi sono altre cose.
Non dico grazie alle lavatrici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> esatto da questo il mio messaggio.
> vediamo di non esaltarli ancor prima che arrivino.
> con questi personaggi sono al 99,9 operazioni speculative. non di certo arriva l'italiano patito di Milan, di vincere scudetti e champions
> 
> arrivano per business, immagine, stadio...


Ma come il 99,9% dei proprietari di club.
Non esiste nessuno nel 2022 che viene nel mondo del calcio per bruciare soldi.

il PSG in pochi anni è diventato un brand globale che frutterà per tanti anni. 
La premier neanche la nomino perché fanno soldi al posto che spenderli.
Tornando a noi forse non è chiaro a tutti che se ( SE !! ) il passaggio di proprietà si concretizzerà sarà solo merito di Elliot, Gazidis, Maldini e Massara.

Senza i risultati straordinari in campo e poi dietro la scrivania con C che arriva l arabo a comprarti.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto che Gazidis sia un fantasma da mesi e mesi dunque potrebbe non essere solo legato alla malattia
> fino alla scorsa estate, parlava più volte a settimana


L'ho visto nelle foto a Milanello... non ha una bella cera poveraccio.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come il 99,9% dei proprietari di club.
> Non esiste nessuno nel 2022 che viene nel mondo del calcio per bruciare soldi.
> 
> il PSG in pochi anni è diventato un brand globale che frutterà per tanti anni.
> ...


Beh questo non è chiarissimo solo a chi non vuole vedere e ammettere come stanno le cose.

Comunque speriamo che questi SE arrivano siano seri e non facciano rivoluzioni, perchè il Milan di oggi funziona a meraviglia e va solo migliorato negli aspetti dove Elliott sta mancando.
La parte sportiva non va toccata, almeno all'inizio. Poi passo passo vanno valutati i cambiamenti da fare, casomai, man mano che la società cresca a livello economico e commerciale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh questo non è chiarissimo solo a chi non vuole vedere e ammettere come stanno le cose.
> 
> Comunque speriamo che questi SE arrivano siano seri e non facciano rivoluzioni, perchè il Milan di oggi funziona a meraviglia e va solo migliorato negli aspetti dove Elliott sta mancando.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La positiva chiusura di sta trattativa per me è il vero scudetto.



Molto probabile che sia così ma quello che poteva essere sulla maglia 2022/23 non avrebbe fatto schifo eh


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ce la prendiamo con Elliot e Gazidis ma forse non è chiaro che senza la politica portata avanti da loro (che tra l'altro grazie alla competenza dell'area tecnica ci ha portato dai 5i posti a giocarci per due anni lo scudetto) potevamo solo sognarcelo l'arrivo di un fondo più ricco e si spera anche più voglioso di vincere..
> 
> Eh si amici, se questa trattativa va in porto da tifosi dovremmo tutti dire un bel grazie a Elliott e Gazidis che hanno rimesso in ordine dei conti che erano disastrosi, nello stesso tempo ci hanno ridato una rosa dignitosa e con alcuni elementi interessanti, e c'è un progetto concreto per lo stadio.. Insomma, siamo tornati un milan appetibile..
> 
> Ricordiamo sempre da dove siamo partiti.. Un milan con 200 milioni di debito non lo avrebbe mai preso nessuno..


Non a caso l'Inter dei due scudetti di fila non lo vuole comprare nessuno, noi invece 1,1 Miliardi. Io sono grato ad Elliot, chi lo critica è colui che sperava smiliardasse, ma bastava andare a vedere il modo operandi di Elliot che prende società ad un passo dal fallimento, le ristruttura, le rimette a posto economicamente e poi li rivende guadagnandoci. Questo ha fatto. Ne più ne meno.


----------



## mabadi (25 Aprile 2022)

speriamo che con la CL matematica non ci siano slitte.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La positiva chiusura di sta trattativa per me è il vero scudetto.



Esatto, poter contare in una proprietà ambiziosa è fondamentale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

Annunci non ce ne saranno fino a fine stagione.
Credo che giugno sarà il mese giusto per il closing definitivo.
Ora, con la CL acquisita, il reddito champions è garantito e la due diligence puo concludersi (al netto dell'improbabilissimo scudetto con eventuali premi e, soprattutto, prima fascia garantita nei sorteggi).
Dita incrociate.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Concordo con chi pensa ad un closing a fine campionato.
Ora mi sembrano solo notizie per cavalcare l'onda positiva della nostra vittoria con la Lazio.
Per me non cederanno il 99% delle quote(sempre se venderemo).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Elliott ha fatto quello che si diceva volesse fare, sistemare i conti di una società altrimenti invendibile. Sistemati quelli si prende la sua plusvalenza e si fa da parte. 

Questi di Investcorp prendono una società già in salute, qualificata in Champions per il secondo anno consecutivo. Secondo me vengono a speculare sulla costruzione del nuovo stadio, le voci ormai iniziano a correre troppo e sanno che qualcosa prima o poi si farà in quella direzione


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Verissimo. È ovvio che se spendi oltre un miliardo non puoi girare con salamella billiballo ktunic diaz bakaioko romagnamia e il messia.
> Prevedo una bella e doverosa epurazione.


Speriamo solo che chi condurrà il mercato non ci porti invece un Billi Ballo o un Duarte che costano più cari,ora vediamo se la colpa era di Elliot che non metteva budget a disposizione a fronte delle capacità dei dirigenti,oppure se qualcuno saprà effettivamente spendere come si deve senza far danni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ce la prendiamo con Elliot e Gazidis ma forse non è chiaro che senza la politica portata avanti da loro (che tra l'altro grazie alla competenza dell'area tecnica ci ha portato dai 5i posti a giocarci per due anni lo scudetto) potevamo solo sognarcelo l'arrivo di un fondo più ricco e si spera anche più voglioso di vincere..
> 
> Eh si amici, se questa trattativa va in porto da tifosi dovremmo tutti dire un bel grazie a Elliott e Gazidis che hanno rimesso in ordine dei conti che erano disastrosi, nello stesso tempo ci hanno ridato una rosa dignitosa e con alcuni elementi interessanti, e c'è un progetto concreto per lo stadio.. Insomma, siamo tornati un milan appetibile..
> 
> Ricordiamo sempre da dove siamo partiti.. Un milan con 200 milioni di debito non lo avrebbe mai preso nessuno..


Amen.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh questo non è chiarissimo solo a chi non vuole vedere e ammettere come stanno le cose.
> 
> Comunque speriamo che questi SE arrivano siano seri e non facciano rivoluzioni, perchè il Milan di oggi funziona a meraviglia e va solo migliorato negli aspetti dove Elliott sta mancando.
> La parte sportiva non va toccata, almeno all'inizio. Poi passo passo vanno valutati i cambiamenti da fare, casomai, man mano che la società cresca a livello economico e commerciale.


Davanti se non hanno budget elevati e devono scovare il talento io non è che mi fidi molto. In questi anni bisogna essere obiettivi: hanno acquistato molto bene dietro, hanno trovato Kalulu a poco. Ma sono gli stessi che hanno ingaggiato Krunic, Saele, Messias, Bakayoko... Davanti mi spiace ma Leao a parte, pagato comunque bene, non ne hanno azzeccata mezza. Per non parlare poi del discorso rinnovi. Se gli danno i soldi per prendere attaccanti già sulla cresta dell'onda come Nunez o Nkunku è un conto, ma con budget esigui io avrei paura. Se vanno su gente come Berardi o qualche altra pippa del campionato italiano li criticherò da subito.


----------



## Rickrossonero (25 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Concordo con chi pensa ad un closing a fine campionato.
> Ora mi sembrano solo notizie per cavalcare l'onda positiva della nostra vittoria con la Lazio.
> Per me non cederanno il 99% delle quote(sempre se venderemo).


Mha io non sono così sicuro che passeremo di mano ma è una sensazione mia,spero di sbagliare.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Davanti se non hanno budget elevati e devono scovare il talento io non è che mi fidi molto. In questi anni bisogna essere obiettivi: hanno acquistato molto bene dietro, hanno trovato Kalulu a poco. Ma sono gli stessi che hanno ingaggiato Krunic, Saele, Messias, Bakayoko... Davanti mi spiace ma Leao a parte, pagato comunque bene, non ne hanno azzeccata mezza. Per non parlare poi del discorso rinnovi. Se gli danno i soldi per prendere attaccanti già sulla cresta dell'onda come Nunez o Nkunku è un conto, ma con budget esigui io avrei paura. Se vanno su gente come Berardi o qualche altra pippa del campionato italiano li criticherò da subito.


Infatti,ora queste presunte capacità dirigenziali devono venire a galla,se ci sono,specie per quanto riguarda la fase offensiva.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il miglior ringraziamento saranno i 4-500 mln di utili che si porteranno a casa.


Propongo la nomina di Eliott, noto fondo onlus opss speculativo.... a benefattore dell'umanità e del tifoso rossonero ; ci impegniamo a ringraziarlo ogni giorno per il resto della vita


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ottimo.
> Elliott out.. va a contare altrove va.


guarda che se ci prendono il merito è di Elliott che ha preso una società sull'orlo del baratro e l'ha risanata completamente.

ha fatto il bene del Milan più Elliott in 3 anni che gli ultimi 10 anni di Berlusconi


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


Vediamo di passare dallo scudetto del bilancio a quello vero allora


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> guarda che se ci prendono il merito è di Elliott che ha preso una società sull'orlo del baratro e l'ha risanata completamente.
> 
> ha fatto il bene del Milan più Elliott in 3 anni che gli ultimi 10 anni di Berlusconi


Ha fatto bene i suoi conti. 
Certo.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Davanti se non hanno budget elevati e devono scovare il talento io non è che mi fidi molto. In questi anni bisogna essere obiettivi: hanno acquistato molto bene dietro, hanno trovato Kalulu a poco. Ma sono gli stessi che hanno ingaggiato Krunic, Saele, Messias, Bakayoko... Davanti mi spiace ma Leao a parte, pagato comunque bene, non ne hanno azzeccata mezza. Per non parlare poi del discorso rinnovi. Se gli danno i soldi per prendere attaccanti già sulla cresta dell'onda come Nunez o Nkunku è un conto, ma con budget esigui io avrei paura. Se vanno su gente come Berardi o qualche altra pippa del campionato italiano li criticherò da subito.


Va riconosciuto che i giocatori offensivi sono i piu costosi. Già uno come Abraham per dire costato comunque 40 milioni, prende quasi 5 netti alla Roma. Osimhen costato 90 ne prende 5. Vlahovic costato 90 ne prende 7 e mezzo. Bisognerebbe fare investimenti importanti e non è semplice.

Tu citi Nkunku... per me è pure una nota dolente perchè io se cerchi nel forum lo volevo al Milan quando era ancora un ragazzino al PSG, lui e Diaby che poi è finito al Leverkusen, perchè li avevo visti con la under francese. Pero erano scommesse un po' estreme, riconosco, investimenti che non è semplice fare cosi tanto spesso al Milan.

Per il futuro vedremo. Intanto sembra che abbiamo preso Origi. Per il resto ci sono talmente tante cose in ballo, a cominciare dal cambio di proprietà. I nomi offensivi che circolano sono anche quelli di Asensio e Sanches, non solo Berardi. Boh staremo a vedere.

Nel complesso per me la bilancia è assolutamente a favore, per un Theo che azzecchi puoi prendere anche tre Billi Ballo, per un Tonali che azzecchi puoi prendere anche cinque Messias... prendere giocatori da Milan con il budget che abbiamo avuto in questi due anni non è banale. Noi tutti vorremmo che fosse tutto liscio, senza errori, tutto in discesa e facile. Poi boh, non so che vita fate voi, vi invidio se la vostra è cosi semplice e senza errori


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come il 99,9% dei proprietari di club.
> Non esiste nessuno nel 2022 che viene nel mondo del calcio per bruciare soldi.
> 
> il PSG in pochi anni è diventato un brand globale che frutterà per tanti anni.
> ...


Ma perdonami, i soldi che Elliott si intasca non sono già una gratificazione?
Quindi dovrei ringraziarlo esattamente per cosa ?
Perché ha fatto il buon amministratore?


Il Milan è un club calcistico che poggia tutto sulla passione dei tifosi e sull'amore sconfinato che proviamo per questi colori che ci fanno investire e spendere soldi per fede.
A ben vedere deve essere quindi Elliott a ringraziare chi in tempi di vacche magre e senza ambizione alcuna di vittoria è stato ugualmente vicino al club.

La gratificazione di Elliott si chiama + 400 mln !!!
Con l'uscita di Elliott su chiude definitivamente la fase Berlusconi perché, non lo dimentichiamo, Elliott è dietro il cinese scemo sin del primo giorno.

Se qualcuno quindi ha azionato una bella lavatrice Eliott sapeva e c'era sin dal principio.
Diciamole tutte le cose e diciamole bene.

Quindi grazie a Elliott ma anche no.
Grazie a dio che se ne va.
Tutto ciò che poteva fare non lo ha fatto.
Ha fatto ciò che andava fatto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va riconosciuto che i giocatori offensivi sono i piu costosi. Già uno come Abraham per dire costato comunque 40 milioni, prende quasi 5 netti alla Roma. Osimhen costato 90 ne prende 5. Vlahovic costato 90 ne prende 7 e mezzo. Bisognerebbe fare investimenti importanti e non è semplice.
> 
> Tu citi Nkunku... per me è pure una nota dolente perchè io se cerchi nel forum lo volevo al Milan quando era ancora un ragazzino al PSG, lui e Diaby che poi è finito al Leverkusen, perchè li avevo visti con la under francese. Pero erano scommesse un po' estreme, riconosco, investimenti che non è semplice fare cosi tanto spesso al Milan.
> 
> ...


Davanti però ripeto il nulla più totale. Te ti fidi a dare a Maldini 30 milioni per prendere il centravanti? Io a questa domanda rispondo no, perché si sono dimostrati non tanto abili in questi anni nelle zone offensive. Hanno preferito sempre colmare le urgenze nelle retrovie, lasciando veri e propri buchi nel reparto avanzato. Basta vedere ciò che è successo con la partenza di Calhanoglu, dove sarebbe dovuto arrivare un sostituto quantomeno degno. 
Nè Origi, nè Sanches sono giocatori da doppia cifra di gol e assist e sono i più accostati al Milan. Eppure al Milan manca fantasia, dribbling, gol, assist, classe.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Davanti però ripeto il nulla più totale. Te ti fidi a dare a Maldini 30 milioni per prendere il centravanti? Io a questa domanda rispondo no, perché si sono dimostrati non tanto abili in questi anni nelle zone offensive. Hanno preferito sempre colmare le urgenze nelle retrovie, lasciando veri e propri buchi nel reparto avanzato. Basta vedere ciò che è successo con la partenza di Calhanoglu, dove sarebbe dovuto arrivare un sostituto quantomeno degno.
> Nè Origi, nè Sanches sono giocatori da doppia cifra di gol e assist e sono i più accostati al Milan. Eppure al Milan manca fantasia, dribbling, gol, assist, classe.


Vedremo. Con 30 milioni per un centravanti non ci prendi neanche Scamacca comunque.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Propongo la nomina di Eliott, noto fondo onlus opss speculativo.... a benefattore dell'umanità e del tifoso rossonero ; ci impegniamo a ringraziarlo ogni giorno per il resto della vita


Pensa se non ci fosse stato Elliot, quel giugno 2018 con Li che non aveva nemmeno i soldi per iscriverci in campionato  avevamo tutti chiuso con il calcio


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un ragioniere lautamente pagato (+400 mln) non ha bisogno dei nostri 'grazie apostolo'.
> Mi pare la sua gratificazione se la sia presa da solo ed è una mera gratificazione economica.
> 
> 
> ...


Tra l’altro a me non è ancora chiara la situazione di Rossoneri Sport Investment, che è la società che formalmente mette la grana per garantire la continuità aziendale ad Ac Milan.
Su calcioefinanza c’è un articolo di agosto 2021 in cui si parla di un bilancio chiuso a -291milioni e perdite a nuovo di 1,34 miliardi. Non so se sia vero, ma qualora lo fosse mi piacerebbe capire da chi ne sa di robe finanziarie se e cosa implichi per noi tutto ciò.


----------



## King of the North (25 Aprile 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Verissimo. È ovvio che se spendi oltre un miliardo non puoi girare con salamella billiballo ktunic diaz bakaioko romagnamia e il messia.
> Prevedo una bella e doverosa epurazione.


Navigassimo in mezzo alla classifica potrei capire…….parlare di epurazione quando ci stiamo giocando uno scudetto fa abbastanza ridere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Con 30 milioni per un centravanti non ci prendi neanche Scamacca comunque.


Beh l'Inter con 25 milioni ha preso Lautaro. Se sono così bravi, dovranno fare una operazione simile.


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Aprile 2022)

A leggere la maggior parte dei commenti mi sa che non ci sto capendo niente degli ultimi due campionati. Sono due anni che siamo primi o secondi in classica. Però leggo di proprietà di strozzini avari, una società di incompetenti, un allenatore che non sa fare i cambi e mezza rosa è inadeguata. Allora mi chiedo, è davvero il Milan primo in campionato a 74 punti(con l’asterisco) o è il mio televisore che fa scherzi. O magari ci si basa su opinioni a prescindere da quella che è la realtà ma dettati da simpatia e pregiudizi. 
leggo anche che se ci vendono possiamo finalmente passare dallo scudetto del bilancio a quello del campo.
sicuramente non succede, ma c’è ancora la matematica possibilità che lo scudetto sul campo lo vinca lo strozzino Elliot con la dirigenza incompetente e i giocatori inadeguati.


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh l'Inter con 25 milioni ha preso Lautaro. Se sono così bravi, dovranno fare una operazione simile.


lautaro che ha fatto cesso fino a Conte e pure questa stagione ha passato 4 mesi senza fare un gol su azione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> lautaro che ha fatto cesso fino a Conte e pure questa stagione ha passato 4 mesi senza fare un gol su azione.


È un giocatore che nell'arco di una stagione i gol te li fa. Come metro di paragone, io mi accontenterei di uno così per 25 milioni. Visto che per te è poco, a me basta e avanza. C'è anche chi con 25 milioni ha preso Kalinic per dire.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh l'Inter con 25 milioni ha preso Lautaro. Se sono così bravi, dovranno fare una operazione simile.


Loro hanno preso Lautaro e noi Leao con quella cifra, piu o meno. Poi mi pare che abbiano preso tutti giocatori cosi cosi, come noi, e pure diversi bidoni, pure loro.

Per prenderne uno buono ne hanno cacciati 75, con 7,5 di stipendio netto, non a caso.

Anzi, possiamo discutere se sia piu bravo un dirigente che costruisce una squadra da 80 punti con Saele Messias Giroud Brahim Rebic Krunic .. tutti scarti presi per due lire... oppure uno che prende Sanchez (7,5 milioni di stipendio netto), Correa (30 milioni), Vidal (7 milioni netti), Calhangolo (6 netti).

Eppure allora tu ti affideresti ad un super dirigente affermato come Marotta per prendere degli attaccanti?

Con questo, vedremo cosa faranno i nostri dirigenti se gli verranno dati i mezzi e criticheremo quello che vedremo, giustamente. A me pare che i nostri con budget scarsi siano e di parecchio piu bravi dei nostri avversari, intanto. Poi se avranno budget sostanziosi dovranno dimostrarlo perchè il discorso cambia.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> A leggere la maggior parte dei commenti mi sa che non ci sto capendo niente degli ultimi due campionati. Sono due anni che siamo primi o secondi in classica. Però leggo di proprietà di strozzini avari, una società di incompetenti, un allenatore che non sa fare i cambi e mezza rosa è inadeguata. Allora mi chiedo, è davvero il Milan primo in campionato a 74 punti(con l’asterisco) o è il mio televisore che fa scherzi. O magari ci si basa su opinioni a prescindere da quella che è la realtà ma dettati da simpatia e pregiudizi.
> leggo anche che se ci vendono possiamo finalmente passare dallo scudetto del bilancio a quello del campo.
> sicuramente non succede, ma c’è ancora la matematica possibilità che lo scudetto sul campo lo vinca lo strozzino Elliot con la dirigenza incompetente e i giocatori inadeguati.


Non hai tutti i torti ma la diatriba è un attimino più complessa.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Aprile 2022)

Non vorrei generare facili entusiasmi ma qualcuno sa chi è questo Al Thani che twitta sul Milan definendolo "giant club"? Se ha la spunta blu è uno di quelli della "famiglia", credo...


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non vorrei generare facili entusiasmi ma qualcuno sa chi è questo Al Thani che twitta sul Milan definendolo "giant club"? Se ha la spunta blu è uno di quelli della "famiglia", credo...
> Vedi l'allegato 2145


E' uno dei soci di Investcorp, ex Principe del Qatar, Investcorp è un fondo di investimento governativo di Emirati Arabi Uniti, Bahrain e Qatar, gestiscono tutte le maggiori società di quei tre stati. Si parla di un patrimonio societario di 370 miliardi di Euro se ho capito bene, non confondere con l'asset di Investcorp che è di 40M, perché invero e molto di più visto che sono esclusi da quel conto gli asset delle loro controllate.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' uno dei soci di Investcorp


Allora trasto.


----------



## vannu994 (25 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non vorrei generare facili entusiasmi ma qualcuno sa chi è questo Al Thani che twitta sul Milan definendolo "giant club"? Se ha la spunta blu è uno di quelli della "famiglia", credo...
> Vedi l'allegato 2145


È l’ex Emiro del Qatar, padre dell’attuale Emiro


----------



## Bataille (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' uno dei soci di Investcorp, ex Principe del Qatar, Investcorp è un fondo di investimento governativo di Emirati Arabi Uniti, Bahrain e Qatar, gestiscono tutte le maggiori società di quei tre stati. Si parla di un patrimonio societario di 370 miliardi di Euro se ho capito bene, non confondere con l'asset di Ivestcorp che è di 40M, perché invero e molto di più visto che sono esclusi da quel conto gli asset delle loro controllate.



Sei sicuro faccia parte dei soci di Investcorp? Non riesco a trovare conferme.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro faccia parte dei soci di Investcorp? Non riesco a trovare conferme.


E' il socio di una società che fa parte di Investcorp non di Investcorp e come se io e te avessimo due società controllate da un terza che è il "raccoglitore". Non sei socio di Investcorp direttamente ma con la tua società fai parte di Investcorp.

Investocorp devi vederla come "contenitore" di tante società controllate da Investcorp tramite partecipazione. Sono tutti possibili sponsor del Milan di Investcorp.


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non vorrei generare facili entusiasmi ma qualcuno sa chi è questo Al Thani che twitta sul Milan definendolo "giant club"? Se ha la spunta blu è uno di quelli della "famiglia", credo...
> Vedi l'allegato 2145


Nei commenti suggeriscono di cliccare su “traduci il tweet”. Fatelo, non ve ne pentirete.


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Basterà mantenere a regime il mercato e l'anno prossimo saremo fortissimi, per mantenere a regime intendo fare una campagna di rafforzamento non basata sull'essere conservativi come negli ultimi anni (in ottica cessione), immettere risorse fresche su una squadra che è già squadra e ha una struttura per poter assorbire anche i campioni, ha l'entusiasmo giusto per poter fare uno stadio da 80 mila posti, da soli, ha un giocatore che è già oggi dominante e una squadra che senza fare super cose può giocarsela per lo scudo già ora.
La vittoria più bella di questi anni è essere riusciti a togliersi il Giannino dalla testa, da dosso, dagli scarpini, ecco perché stiamo venendo ceduti, perché il Milan di Elliott era ancora ancorato a un determinato pensiero, quello della decrescita felice, ora invece siamo in totale controllo di una crescita e di un apprendimento totale del nostro ruolo nel calcio italiano, ma il nostro ruolo non deve essere questo, il nostro ruolo, a cui dobbiamo ambire, significa tornare a vincere ed essere competitivi, per fare questo avremo bisogno di grandi investimenti e dello stadio di proprietà sempre pieno, i conti a posto, una volta che ci saremo messi allo stesso livello delle altre big europee nemmeno ci accorgeremo di dove saremo e nemmeno ci accorgeremo più di squadre come la Roma, l'Atalanta, il Napoli che fino a poco tempo fa consideravamo come nostre avversarie per il quarto posto.
Finiamo questa stagione e poi mettiamo le cose in chiaro, mettiamo basi per una struttura superiore e non ce ne sarà per nessuno in Italia, le altre, diciamo quelle migliori del lotto, hanno tanti problemi, chi è sommerso dai debiti, chi non ha più fame e dovrà tagliare i costi (come ha fatto con Dybala), possono seguire un minimo la scia ma se questi prendono un paio di campioni e mettono subito la moneta sonante ci sarà poco da seguire, abbiamo alzato il livello e sono saltate Lazio, Atalanta e Roma, il Napoli seguirà tra poco, vediamo le altre 2 quando finalmente anche noi potremo fare un mercato vero e moderno, con uno stadio nostro e con metà degli errori arbitrali che probabilmente non ci condizioneranno più le stagioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' il socio di una società che fa parte di Investcorp non di Investcorp e come se io e te avessimo due società controllate da un terza che è il "raccoglitore". Non sei socio di Investcorp direttamente ma con la tua società fai parte di Investcorp.
> 
> Investocorp devi vederla come "contenitore" di tante società controllate da Investcorp tramite partecipazione. Sono tutti possibili sponsor del Milan di Investcorp.


Per me quelsto tizio non c'entra una mazza con noi e Investcorp, ho visto i suoi post e spesso scrive cose di calcio su diverse squadre, penso sia solo un tweet di apprezzamento per la nostra vittoria di ieri.
Certo però che tutti sti tweet nell'arco di pochi giorni (Alardhi, ambasciata del Bahrain in UK, sto Al Thani) sono molto sospetti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Loro hanno preso Lautaro e noi Leao con quella cifra, piu o meno. Poi mi pare che abbiano preso tutti giocatori cosi cosi, come noi, e pure diversi bidoni, pure loro.
> 
> Per prenderne uno buono ne hanno cacciati 75, con 7,5 di stipendio netto, non a caso.
> 
> ...


I nomi che hai citato (Diaz, Krunic, Messias…) sono proprio quelli da cambiare. Il problema di Maldini/Massara è che ogni anno hanno preferito colmare le lacune dietro procrastinando ogni volta quelle offensive, girandosi letteralmente dall’altra parte. Vogliamo forse dire che la lacuna del trequartista è stata colmata? O forse hanno preferito investire altrove perché sono più bravi (per stessa ammissione di Maldini che aveva affermato che era Boban a occuparsi dei centrocampisti perché più bravo di lui) per i difensori e meno preparati su centrocampo e attacco? 
Penso che in avanti il lavoro di Maldini/Massara sia gravemente insufficiente e mi auguro che vi siano altri osservatori e scout a occuparsi di colmare quei gap.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non vorrei generare facili entusiasmi ma qualcuno sa chi è questo Al Thani che twitta sul Milan definendolo "giant club"? Se ha la spunta blu è uno di quelli della "famiglia", credo...
> Vedi l'allegato 2145


Azz ogni volta che vedo un beduino che twitta così sul milan mi viene la pelle d'oca.
I segnali stanno diventando molto interessanti.
Quest'estate secondo me ci si diverte come non succedeva da decenni a livello di calciomercato


----------

